# Shotgun Loads?



## JAKEAZ

For those who take there shotgun out to coyote hunting what loads do you all prefer i have yet to take mine out i have a Rem. 870 express i found that there is a ton of differnt ammo and shot sizes and shot makup to choose from. what would work best and at what distance would you use your perticular load at.

I found these the Dead Coyote Hevi shot, but there are a little expensive so if there is a cheaper rounds to use that would accoplish the same thing i would be intrested if not then i will just bite the bullet so to speak and buy them they run about 40 bucks or so for just 10.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Jake,
Each shotgun is a little different, but My Beretta Extrema shoots Winchester 3&1/2" lead #4 BUCK (not bird) just as well. My best patterns are being shot out of a Kicks Industries"Gobbling Thunder" in .680 .


----------



## mjllag

I like 00 buck for anything under 30 yds. Killed one in fall turkey season with 3 1/2" #4 and an undertaker choke tube at about 40 yds.


----------



## wilded

I use the Federal or Remington #4 Buck and it works great. It is also much less expensive than the special coyote loads.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Hevi-shot "dead coyote" works well in my Beretta Extrema. The photos below show a couple of patterns that I shot through a Kicks Industries .680 tube.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v108/cronkcalls/Extrema680002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v108/cronkcalls/Extrema680003.jpg


----------



## Mr Mike

I went out and about took nose dive at the price of their Dead Coyote 10rds=34.99.......I am try'n their 3 inch #BB...I normally use #4 Buck....WISH they still made LEAD #BB loads I think that would be the ticket. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## wilded

Federal makes a copper plated lead BB load
Federal Premium - Shotshell Details


----------



## Furhunter

wilded said:


> Federal makes a copper plated lead BB load
> Federal Premium - Shotshell Details


Thats what I use, 1 7/8oz. 3" BB lead with a Kicks choke in a Mossberg Tactical Turkey.


----------



## herbie57_57

#4 buck is what I prefer but I have used some 000 buck too. I haven't used any Dead coyote loads but the guys I know who have were disappointed.


----------



## IBGunner

I often use 00 buckshot through a modfied choke and Dead Coyote T shot through a Carlson's Dead Coyote choke in the same 835 Mossberg. Except in extreme range situations, I prefer the less costly 00 Buckshot loads out to 30 yards. If I believe that ranges will be significant that day, I'll change the gun to the T-Shot loads. I generally go for head shots with a shotgun and like 00 Buckshot.


----------



## RELucero

I too use a 870, which I use for everything from waterfowl , upland , turkey......I have had great success with BB and a Briley Goose choke...seems to be good to about 55-60 yds .....recent shots have been within 30-45yds and it knocked em dead


----------



## madarcher427

does anyone use the dead coyote choke ? i just picked one up iam going to pattern it this weekend if it dosent rain


----------



## NevadaGuy

I was a government trapper for years and killed over a thousand coyetes with a shotgun from a super cub and calling. We found that #4 buck was the ticket to keeping this tough dogs down where BBs tended to let more walk. Another reason I like the #4 Buck is that here in Nevada it is big country with long shots on the second of two coyotes, the #4 Buck reaches out and touches them hard.


----------



## newhornet

Winchester Super-X #1 Buckshot in the Browning A-Bolt shotgun with a .710 Carlson Modified Choke tube.


----------



## Mr Mike

I just got a Mossberg 935 3 1/2 12Ga Magnum,,,well I am impressed with the #4Buckshot. Ist day I got shotgun 2 wks ago I went Yote hunting,,,75 paces BLAMMMM,,,dead yote the pattern totally engulfed the yote....54 pellets of #4 Buckshot...BAD JU-JU Winchester 3 1/2in #4 Buckshot


----------



## RODNUT

I have used 3in. #4 buc. Through a dead coyote choke in my dedicated coyote gun, escort autoloader, for several seasons with great results. Some kills out to 60 yds.


----------



## passthru79

I have a mossberg 835 and with the carlson dead coyote choke shooting the 3.5 dead coyote load it will put 25+ pellets inside a 12 inch circle at 50 yards with 10+ hits inside the center 6 inch circle. I garentee that a coyote isnt going to handle getting hit with 10+ pellets in the vitals very well even at 50 yards. Ive only shot 1 coyote with that set up and he was only 35 yards. "I asked that yote how he thought that load performed but he didnt have much to say" Those shells are a little pricey but my shotgun doesnt get that much use yote hunting so 1 box will last several years.


----------



## tjc1230

#4 buck for me too. It gets the job done and leaves me some $$ in my pocket for gas..


----------

